# Mike Brace of EV World embraces regenerative acceleration technology ...



## DeepCut (Dec 8, 2011)

So, if Mike Brace liked the demo then perhaps there's something in this technology :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9w8...DvjVQa1PpcFOlGEbSIeF2LGkQEcj_Cxb9yX4LYTI4Gi8=

*** EDIT ADD ***

www.evworld.com


Cheers,

DC.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a non believer here. Just my own opine........


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Plonkers of the world unite!


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

WTF is this clown saying he made? He can charge the batteries while driving? SO he wasted a big portion of his life trying to create perpetual motion?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Arlo said:


> SO he wasted a big portion of his life trying to create perpetual motion?


Not trying...pretending. You can't run a single experiment and not notice the complete lack of over-unity. It can take quite a while to rig a demonstration that successfully hides that fact.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh joy, yet another YouTube video claiming to have violated the first law of thermodynamics...............again.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Apparently my car came with this magical regenerative acceleration.

It seems the premise of his demonstration is that he can spin the motor up, then the power in will decrease as the rpm continues to increase.

This is exactly how any EV works, and similar to a gas in that you have to ease up on the gas to stop accelerating.

He also has some nifty switches that engage his magical device that likely consist of a resistor that he shorts out to magnify the effect of the above law of momentum.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

This dude is awesome!!! It's like watching Michael Scott explain to the POTUS how to solve the world's energy problems. His head is about to explode from straining to answer too many simple questions. Even when someone says something completely wrong he agrees and ties it into his thesis.

"The more energy you take out, the less you need to put in." The ironic part is that he has never said it could run by itself, it just amplify's the input by 5:1...though he obfuscates that ratio.

PS, lithium is worse than oil.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Ziggythewiz said:


> PS, lithium is worse than oil.


 In what way and why do you say this? You dont burn the lithium so you dont need trillions of barrels a year you get the litium and make batteries that last for ~10 years then recycle the lithium. So in no way can you compare the mining of lithium to oil.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Just another one of his rediculous rants.


----------

